# Levelling a tank on carpet



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there BCA...

I'm moving (don't run, I'm not asking for any help...) My 110 gallon tank will be in a carpeted room, and I'm not 100% sure yet that the floor is level. I'm moving the tank on the weekend, so I'll check that tonight or tomorrow. 

If the tank / stand need to be leveled out, what is the best way to accomplish this? I was planning on using shims (not sure what kind) under the stand...

Thoughts?

Cheers,

Rich

(wow..first post in a long while...it's good to be back  )


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I used a length of 2" X 6" board on top of the carpet to support each end of the stand.

Most carpet has an underpad/foam the will compress with the weight of the full tank.

I've filled the tank/90% then wait 1 or 2 hours to compress the carpet.

add shims between the top of the 2X6 under the stand to level.


----------

